# certain 1969 gto production numbers



## pbkgto (Apr 11, 2009)

Just curious if there are production numbers for 1969 gto's with hideaway headlamps & I've also heard there were a limited number of 69 goats with factory 12 bolt rear ends??


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Both were options.


----------

